# Looking for shorthair pictures of malts



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Tippi is getting groomed on friday (thank goodness) and I'm giving her a haircut. I have a few pictures of malts with short hair, but they're so hard to find. Most people like to keep their hair since it's so beautiful. It's just no practical since she plays so rough.

Anyway, I'm looking for pictures of short hair maltese. She never lets me keep a bow in her hair, so if I could do something about those fly away hairs it'd be great.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Why don't you look through our gallery of pictures? I'm sure you'll find something you'll like there.

Do you have a rough idea what you want? Some people like a short body with longer legs and face, others like the "Massimo" cut which has a very short beard.

You're smart to take a picture. It can be very hard to explain to a groomer what you want and quite a shock to see them after!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I do my own grooming <strike>hack jobs</strike> and this is the cut that I came up with that I really like.


[attachment=24581:attachment]
[attachment=24582:attachment]
You can still put their hair up (I do it with two bands becasue I find that the top knot stays a LOT longer than with just a single topknot) and it's easy to take care of. Make sure the groomer doesn't shave her the same length as the body, try to keep them a little fuller so you don't have the chicken leg syndrome. (poor lucy resembled that remark for a while)

the body is about 1/2 an inch and the legs are left full.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That really is a perfect puppy cut, Stacy. Your girls still have the look of a full coat without all the hair.


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope this link works.
This is Abbey, a SM member (not my puppy)
but I Love her cut.








In fact I bring this picture with
me to the groomers saying,
"I want this!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...si&img=4914
p.s.
sorry Abbey's mommy for borrowing Abbey's cut
but I Loooove it!








I think it's the cutest Ever!!


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Those are really cute cuts. I tried sorting through the member gallary, but there's just so many. Wish me luck tomorrow!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My kids are cut short, but I left their ears and tails long.

[attachment=24625:attachment]


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I hope this link works.
> This is Abbey, a SM member (not my puppy)
> but I Love her cut.
> 
> ...


OMG, that is Sooooo flippin' adorable! Thank you for that link-I think I'll bring it with me next time to my groomer too. I just love the short bearded look ( especially on Pat's kids Abbey and Archie







)


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> My kids are cut short, but I left their ears and tails long.
> 
> [attachment=24625:attachment][/B]


I love Abbey and Archie's haircuts- thats exactly the look I will getting for Shiloh when its time.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's Eddie in his short little cut. I love it and think he looks great, my fav will always be when he gets fluffy, but this is much cleaner and more practical


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

How short do you want to go?



























(No, that is NOT his bag.)















































Well, that's them in various short hair cuts....ooooh, wait....one more....


I reallly like the top of her head in this pic.

Guess there was a limit to the number of pics?


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

omg.... so many cute short cuts!

Lucy Owns Me... you do an awesome "hack job". I should let you cut Moxie's hair! 

Here's Moxie's new short cut:










and here's a past one. Closer to what I wanted with Moxies head hair but it will grow back out.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oookay, here's the mass-man:



























and here's a half way decent recent pic of the mini-monster (well, it's not the best but i can't really capture her true beauty):


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I love the short cuts, all those pictures are just beautiful









Here are our boys in their short doooooos









Koko has such a very thick coat, he looks better short








[attachment=24630:attachment]

Scooby has had a short coat now since he was 8 months old








[attachment=24631:attachment]


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here are Sugar and Chloe. 
Chloe just does not have enough hair on top to make a nice ponytail, so I keep it short.
I must admit it is easier, but I love Sugar with bows in her hair too much to give in and cut her topknot.

[attachment=24648:attachment]

[attachment=24649:attachment]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

These are two of my favorite Bogie short cuts. One with long ears and one with ears cut shorter.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

These are all so cute.

I took a picture I found in the forum called "Winnies first grooming" for how long I wanted her torso fur and I took the picture of Massimo for how I wanted her head trimmed.

Now she wouldn't hold still long enough for me to take a picture, but this is how she turned out. 



















I'm quite pleased. Thanks for all your help!


----------

